
Show HN: WinLess, a small graphical less/more-like for Windows - badsectoracula
http://runtimeterror.com/rep/winless
======
badsectoracula
I made this little utility this afternoon in a couple of hours or so. I was
trying to check the diff of some project that i had made several modifications
to which had 1000+ lines of changes and after trying to check it with "more"
in the Windows command line, i thought "why am i doing this?". I remember
using xmore (see [0] but i'm certain i used a different version that had some
extra functionality) in X11 and googled a bit to see if there is any
equivalent graphical tool for Windows, but couldn't find any so i made my own
and decided to share :-).

[0]
[https://cyber.dabamos.de/unix/x11/#xmore](https://cyber.dabamos.de/unix/x11/#xmore)

